# Baby Owls...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah come on! There's a story there somewhere. Who has baby owls by the dozen just hanging out with them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I just came back from being lost in the world of owls. Who knew they actually like to be petted? Can like dogs? At least those that don't try to eat them.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

Wait until you find out how baby owls sleep


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw them sleeping some time back. Can we say splat? 

@Hania41806 had a little tiny owl that roosted with her pigeons. I don't know if it still does since she scared it half to death by screaming when she saw it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That picture was in Vietnam I believe. There are many countries where it is legal raise them as pets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did search for the source. It's all over the net but nothing really attached to it to give the story. They are adorable though. 

I'm surprised you don't have a few wandering around in your kitchen, PJ.


----------

